# Lumos detox skin giúp thu nhỏ lỗ chân lông và căng bóng da là có thật



## Ly Lee (27/8/20)

Em đã tìm được chân ái đời mình các chị ạ. Thực sự phải nói là siêu phẩm luôn đó ạ. Chỉ sau 7 ngày sử dụng mà lỗ chân lông đã thấy cải thiện rất nhiều, không còn to như trước, da dẻ mướt mát, căng bóng lên trông thấy, ko còn bị  ngứa mặt, giảm sưng viêm do mụn đi khá nhiều. Các chị ai đang gặp tình trạng da mặt xấu, ko đều màu thì thử em Lumos detox skin này xem sao nha nếu hợp như em thì đúng là diều gặp gió rồi. chúc các chị em luôn xinh đẹp, rạng ngời.


----------



## Đăng Hải Lê (27/8/20)

nam có dùng đc ko bạn ơi
cho mình xin hình ảnh được ko?


----------



## Mẹ Bống (27/8/20)

Serum bạn nói là loại này hả, mình search mạng ra như ảnh, thấy nhiều mẹ đánh giá cao ghê, nghe nói bầu mướp dùng cũng ok, an toàn mà lành tính, hiệu quả đúng thế ko ạ ?


----------



## HuongLee (29/8/20)

Đăng Hải Lê nói:


> nam có dùng đc ko bạn ơi
> cho mình xin hình ảnh được ko?


Vâng dùng được bác ơi, có ghi dành riêng cho nữ, ko dành cho nam đâu ạ. nên nam nữ đều dùng được thoải mái bác ạ.
bác bên trên cho hình ảnh rồi đó ạ, ko bác cứ lên mạng search LUMOS DETOX SKIN là ra luôn đó ạ


----------



## Lanh Ngo (29/8/20)

nghe thích vậy mình cũng đang muốn tìm serum hợp với da, da mình dầu đổ ghê lắm ý


----------



## Nắng Thủy Tinh (29/8/20)

Lanh Ngo nói:


> nghe thích vậy mình cũng đang muốn tìm serum hợp với da, da mình dầu đổ ghê lắm ý


Vào đây 
https://www.facebook.com/LumosVN/
 chuyên gia người ta tư vấn cho chị này
da dầu chứ siêu dầu khi dùng Lumos detox cũng có hiệu quả, giúp kiểm soát dầu tốt, se khít lỗ chân lông hơn đó nha


----------



## Ly Lee (29/8/20)

Lanh Ngo nói:


> nghe thích vậy mình cũng đang muốn tìm serum hợp với da, da mình dầu đổ ghê lắm ý


Da dầu cũng dùng tốt mà mom ơi, da nhạy cảm nhất vẫn phù hợp luôn ạ. Serum này thành phần vitamin c vs thực vật chọn lọc, cực lành tính mà an toàn ạ.


----------



## Hoàng hà (29/8/20)

Dùng bao lâu thì dừng vậy các bác?
nghe thấy cũng muốn thử xem có hiệu quả thật ko


----------



## Đường Bảo Bảo (29/8/20)

Mẹ Bống nói:


> Serum bạn nói là loại này hả, mình search mạng ra như ảnh, thấy nhiều mẹ đánh giá cao ghê, nghe nói bầu mướp dùng cũng ok, an toàn mà lành tính, hiệu quả đúng thế ko ạ ?
> 
> View attachment 7190


Đúng rồi đó bạn
Lumos detox này phụ nữ có bầu dùng an toàn và ko ảnh hưởng gì tới em bé hết
Thấy ngay hiệu quả sau 5 ngày sử dụng, dung đều đặn ngày 1 lần vào buổi tối trước khi đi ngủ. 
Serum đa đầy đủ thành phần và dưỡng chất chăm sóc da tự nhiên, không cần sử dụng kèm các bước khác trong chăm sóc da. Chỉ cần sử dụng chăm sóc da 4 bước đơn giản.  
- Tẩy trang
- Rửa mặt
- Toner
- Serum
Thế là xong nha b


----------



## Nắng Thủy Tinh (29/8/20)

Hoàng hà nói:


> Dùng bao lâu thì dừng vậy các bác?
> nghe thấy cũng muốn thử xem có hiệu quả thật ko


Mình sử dụng LUMOS DETOX SKIN hàng ngày vào ban đêm giúp da được detox, loại bỏ các độc tố, bụi bẩn sau 1 ngày ở ngoài đường, trong môi trường ô nhiễm. 
Sau lớp phấn trang điểm hàng ngày là làn da sạm nám hay căng mịn, trắng sáng, tất cả đều phụ thuộc vào việc bạn có sử dụng sản phẩm detox hàng ngày hay không.
Duy trì sử dụng đến khi bạn có làn da đẹp như mong muốn 
Mình thì vẫn đang duy trì tới lọ thứ 2 rồi đó b


----------

